# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  مهندسی نفت دانشگاه گرمسار یا نرم افزار علم و فناوری مازندران؟

## bbchd

با عرض سلام به دوستان
یه متخصص به من بگه که بین این دو تا کدوم بهتره ؟


مهندسی نفت دانشگاه گرمسار یا نرم افزار علم و فناوری مازندران؟

نگفتم خونم کجاست تا ببینم ارزش کدوم والا تره!

----------


## bbchd

مدیران عزیز  کم لطفی می کنین  ها
خیلی وقته من اینو پرسیدم

----------

